# Plastisol transfer paper in Dubai, UAE



## curiousexpat (Mar 5, 2019)

Hi,

I am starting a T-shirt business in the UAE and I am looking for plastisol heat transfer paper vendor anywhere in the UAE. I live in Dubai but I can go to Sharjah, Ajman or any other city to purchase the same. If I can order online that would be great. However, I'm not looking to buy from Aliexpress or Alibaba. Once I know which quality i want, I would order in bulk from China.

Looking for answers which are to the point.

Great forum I must say.

Thanks in advance.


----------

